# OMG OMG OMG--- everything lost



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Im going crazy here. so i went on vacation with my boyfriend this past week... for 6 days and i took most of my makeup. we were going to be going out a lot so i figured... options options options... anyways to make a long story short, i might have actually lost my traincase... the whole thing. all my mu--- GONE. so much money lost. i honestly feel like im going to cry. omg... i just called the hotel to tell them, but i dont know what the fuck im going to do. i dont remember seing it in the car and... omg omg omg... im actually freaking out here...


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I heard a story like this on MUA awhile back so now I never take anything more than a MAC 4 pan for travel and never my good brushes. Please keep us updated if it gets found.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 17, 2005)

omg... i'm so SO sorry!! gawd that's AWFUL! see, that's why i only take a 15 pan palette, my travel brush set and a few others for travel... i really hope u find it...  =(


----------



## user3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok calm down and retrack your steps. Check everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!
Think back to the last time you had your traincase.
Gosh, I hope you find it!

I hate to say it but even if you did leave it at hotel I doubt you will get it back. I know for sure I left a pair of shoes and a jacket at this one hotel and they claim it was not there. It was a very pricey place too.

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh no i'm so sad for you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully the hotel will be accommodating and help you in finding it, although sometimes they can be real pr*cks! Hope you get some good news keep us posted!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow!  That is great!  I am so happy that you've not lost everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's really good news - thank goodness for honest hotel staff.  Of course you're now going to have to do a mini haul to celebrate


----------



## Virgo (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
Congrats. That must have been quite a scare.


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Wow!  That is great!  I am so happy that you've not lost everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's really good news - thank goodness for honest hotel staff.  Of course you're now going to have to do a mini haul to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
u know, i hadnt thought of that... but it's def. a good point!!! lol. maybe tomorrow. i mean i do need something until i get the package in the mail right!!! lol


----------



## Joke (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh my god! I was jumping too from joy when I read you refound it!!!!!!!!!!!
I would be crying too .... 
I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey hunni!!

How can you lose a traincase full of MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm glad that they found it and that you'll get it back!

I'm still angry at me because I lost €70 ($84) some time!!!!!


----------



## pale blue (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
It's really nice knowing there are still honest people out there. I'm happy for you that you're getting it back


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to say that I'm so paranoid travelling with my M·A·C knapsack that I don't send it as checked luggage when I fly - it comes in the cabin as carryon.  At UK retail prices it would cost $3,000 to replace everything in it (considerably less with a PPID card of course!).


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm sooo glad you found it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was all sad & worried when I started reading this & then you said they found it & I got happy again. YAY!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

oh thank gosh the hotel had it!! i couldnt even imagine what id do.. since my case is my kit for work..


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 17, 2005)

First of all, how on earth could you lose it?! I'm sure you have more stuff than me and if it was mine then i would never let it out of my sight!
Secondly, i'm so glad you found it! I can't even begin to imagine how i'd feel if i lost it and didn't know wether there was any chance of finding it!


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_First of all, how on earth could you lose it?! I'm sure you have more stuff than me and if it was mine then i would never let it out of my sight!
Secondly, i'm so glad you found it! I can't even begin to imagine how i'd feel if i lost it and didn't know wether there was any chance of finding it!_

 
girl... lesson learned... first when i go away im taking a 15 pallet... THATs it. and i'll make sure its no LE stuff either... second, im never EVER letting it out of my sight!!! EVER... lol


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

thank goodness its found! i was panicking for you!When i go out of of town with my fiance (he and his parents to shows like ink slingers ball and easy riders) i take all of my mac with me to be hot looking lol, BUT no matter where i go to travel my mac is with me, i could care less about everything else! it travels on my lap seriously! lol. Its the first thing in the room and the first tthing out when we leave. It might sound crazy but when i lsot count at 5,000 dollars worth of stuff, its not easy letting go for a min LOL...anywho im so happy for you girl! now you can keep doing your wonderfull fotds.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
I'm glad they found it AND are mailing it to you. That would have been the worst scare ever.


----------



## user3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 

That is great! Happy to see there are some honest people out there!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 17, 2005)

YAY I am SOO happy for you. I would have about died if I lost all my makeup I would have crawled into a hole and never crawl back out! Last year during the first hurricane that was hitting here I was forced to evacuate and I left all my makeup home all I could think about was my dior mascara's and shadows and lippies I was a mess I had visions of them floating down the street! 

I always take more makeup then I should away with me because I don't know how to be practical.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm really glad you getting your traincase back, I would cry if I ever lost mine.


----------



## valley (Oct 17, 2005)

Ooo, I felt so bad for you when I saw just the subject title.  It's soooo great that the hotel had it/said they did! I've lost clothing/jewellry and an mp3 player (so I'm forgetful) in random hotels -- they've never 'found' anything.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 17, 2005)

oh thank the lawd! i;m SO happy they have it and are sending it to you! lesson learned huh? (hugs)


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad this has a happy ending!!
I am feeling all worked up today; when I couldn't find my little pot of TLC in aquamelon I was actually really po'ed.  LOL
I can't imagine thinking what it would feel like to lose my entire traincase.  yikes.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 17, 2005)

aww , i'm really glad you found it ..a few years ago i lost about $100 worth of m/u and i was PISSSED!!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks guys... i felt kinda dumb panicing to much cuz everyone around me was like "it's just makeup"... but for me it's so much money and time working to pay for all that stuff and to lose it cuz im such a clutz just killed me... i knew u guys would understand my panic!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 17, 2005)

Now your heart will start beating again!!!  OMG I would have had a panic attack!!!  Im glad you were able to find it again!!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 17, 2005)

Not only have you found your train case but you've become a Mod here too - a double reason to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Congratulations!


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm glad they found it!  I'm worried about the shipping though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think they'd know how to pack everything and some of the powder items like shadows and blushes may shatter in the traincase on the way over. USPS can be pretty tough on makeup.  Is it a very long distance away from your home?  *crosses fingers* I hope it makes it back to you ok.


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I'm glad they found it!  I'm worried about the shipping though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think they'd know how to pack everything and some of the powder items like shadows and blushes may shatter in the traincase on the way over. USPS can be pretty tough on makeup.  Is it a very long distance away from your home?  *crosses fingers* I hope it makes it back to you ok._

 
ahhhh... ur scaring me...


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Not only have you found your train case but you've become a Mod here too - a double reason to celebrate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations!_

 
yeah!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how did u know that though?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_yeah!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how did u know that though?_

 
I am of course psychic so found this thread quite easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Specktra welcomes 6 new mods!!​


----------



## angela (Oct 18, 2005)

aww..im so glad you found it! you saved me a trip to NYC to console you. hehe. never again right?! now make sure you sleep next your traincase and never let it out of your sight. EVER.


----------



## Duranie (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I'm glad they found it!  I'm worried about the shipping though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think they'd know how to pack everything and some of the powder items like shadows and blushes may shatter in the traincase on the way over. USPS can be pretty tough on makeup.  Is it a very long distance away from your home?  *crosses fingers* I hope it makes it back to you ok._

 
Even if a few things break (it might not even happen, hehe.), most of it will probably be a-ok. If it were me I'd just be happy to have my stuff back. Losing stuff I'd worked so hard to get would be a killer :/.

Anywho... Sxychika, I'm so happy for you, that your makeup was found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Congrats on the modship, too.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank goodness for honest people, there's still hope for the world! You must let us know if everything is intact once you get the precious one back! The traincase, that is. Oh, and your celebration haul, we want details on that too!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 18, 2005)

I had to come back and re-check this thread today because I would have been wrecked if that was me. But I'm thinking if the hotel is shipping your train case full of makeup they aren't going to take the care we'd take to  bubble wrap appropriately. I hope it isn't shipped back and everything inside is destroyed. Please once again, keep us updated when you recieve.


----------



## JesusShaves (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I have to say that I'm so paranoid travelling with my M·A·C knapsack that I don't send it as checked luggage when I fly - it comes in the cabin as carryon.  At UK retail prices it would cost $3,000 to replace everything in it (considerably less with a PPID card of course!)._

 
i learnt that from when stupid nwa lost my luggage in december... i got it back and the first thing i check was my mac! lols! so sad!  Lucky i took it all out... after i checked it back in.. i didnt have the luggage for the rest of my holiday


----------



## Defiantsnow (Oct 18, 2005)

Let us know when it arrives. 

 I always carry my make-up and brushes in my carry-on.  It is more important than anything else to me.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
yay! I'm so glad to hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would seriously flip out lol


----------



## Sanne (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
OMG LUCKY YOU!!!!! 

congrats girl, and NEVER EVER take your whole collection with you!!!!


----------



## NJDes (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm so glad they found your case. When I first read this post I wanted to cry for you. I couldn't imagine what I would do if that happened to me. I'm glad there are still honest people out there.


----------



## user4 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey, so i just got my mu case from the hotel. thank god everything is still in one piece. well steamy got somewhat cracked... but thats it. and i know i shouldnt bitch too much cuz i got it back and stuff but my free to be quad is missing... i know i packed it cuz im really anal about how i pack my stuff and i know EXACTLY where everything in my traincase is and i remember putting in in with the inventive eyes quad (well next to eachother) and when i took them out it wasn't there. so im a little pissed off about that but i got everything else back... suck though cuz im actually one of the few people who really loved the FTB quad... i guess someone else at the hotel did too...


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yup, atleast that was the only think taken & nothing else besides Steamy was messed up.


----------



## user4 (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah, i know... im glad. my bf told me that since it was technically his fault he'll look for the free to be quad and replace it, so that's nice of him. yay... hopefully i can find it somewhere. his parent have a CCO near them so I think we're gonna be making a trip down there soon, heehee, and try to replace my lost quad... so so sad!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 21, 2005)

Lucky girl!  I'm happy for you.


----------



## orodwen (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YES!!! i finally got in contact with the hotel and they have it!!! woohoo and they are going to mail it to me!!! i am so freaking happy!!!!!!_

 
what a relief!!!


----------

